# Local brewers list



## CloudsOfEbola (16/2/17)

Hi all,

Is there a list somewhere on this site of all the local brewers?
I`m keen on making a point every month of buying 2, maybe 3 or 4 juices that have been brewed locally. 

I tried to get a Zamplebox subscription going, but I paid and the order never made it to my post office. I was hoping this would be my way of sampling a random mix of stuff every month. Then I joined this site and man, it looks like you mixing types are all over the show, so why must I bother getting overseas made stuff when there is a whole treasure trove of flavours I can explore locally?

Thanks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (19/2/17)

Hi @CloudsOfEbola 

Many of the local juice makers are supporting vendors here on the forum. 
Their subforums can be found on the forum home page - just scroll down.

Many of the local mixologists sell their juices through various vaping retailers, so if you look at the various retailers' websites, you will normally find quite a wide range of local juices to choose from. That way you can buy a few different brands from one place.

It is great trying out new flavours and discovering gems along the way!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (19/2/17)

Best would be to go to local vape shops and test the juices till you find three you like which you then purchase.
Repeat the process when you need to stock up again till you find yourself with a list of 20 all-day-vapes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CloudsOfEbola (19/2/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @CloudsOfEbola
> 
> Many of the local juice makers are supporting vendors here on the forum.
> Their subforums can be found on the forum home page - just scroll down.
> ...



I didnt even see that list at the bottom of the front page, thanks for pointing that out 
I really need to discipline myself when I walk into any Vape King....before I know it I`ve spent loads of money so I`m trying to limit myself by doing my homework first (determining vendor, looking at juices made by vendor, reading reviews on juices made by vendor) and then deciding "Right, today I`m going into Vape King to buy Juice A, B and C.....and that`s it!"

I was really under the impression that there were maybe +/-10 vendors selling high quality goods online and in-store, now I have loads of others to go through. It`s so encouraging to see the vast amount of liquids available, I guess I`m gonna need to REALLY REALLY try not to spend everything I own on juices 

Edit: I out a word

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudsOfEbola (19/2/17)

KZOR said:


> Best would be to go to local vape shops and test the juices till you find three you like which you then purchase.
> Repeat the process when you need to stock up again till you find yourself with a list of 20 all-day-vapes.



I`m going to have to really try hard about buying only 3 
Thanks for replying, much appreciated.


----------



## DeeJona (13/3/17)

NOt sure if this would be of any help. Its been outdated for some time now but a good strarting point. I tried to keep it up to date but it seems like an never ending battle to keep it current:

Reactions: Like 2


----------

